# mp3-Wiedergabe unter Fedora Core 2



## sacridex (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Haben soeben Fedora Core 2 installiert, ging soweit auch alles ganz gut...
Nur beim Versuch, mp3's mit XMMS oder einem anderen Player wiederzugeben, erhält man den Fehler "There is no plugin installed to handle an mp3 file".

Auch der Versuch, den Lame-Codec zu installieren, brachte nichts.
Was kann man gegen das Problem tun?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Oktober 2004)

RedHat hat die ganzen mp3-plugins aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht direkt dabei.
Daher musst du sie nachinstallieren, lad dir einfach folgendes rpm-archiv:

ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub.../xmms/xmms-mp3-1.2.10-2.2.p.1.fc2.fr.i386.rpm

Und installier es, dann kannst du mit xmms auch mp3-Dateien abspielen.


----------



## surrender (17. Oktober 2004)

Warnung: xmms-mp3-1.2.10-2.2.p.1.fc2.fr.i386.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID e42d547b
Fehler: Failed dependencies:
        xmms = 1:1.2.10 is needed by xmms-mp3-1.2.10-2.2.p.1.fc2.fr
        libxmms.so.1 is needed by xmms-mp3-1.2.10-2.2.p.1.fc2.fr



Tut mir leid, dass wir so dumme Fragen stellen, aber das erste Mal ist recht schwer


----------



## Fabian (18. Oktober 2004)

Du hast nicht zufaellig den XMMS nicht installiert? ;-)


----------



## JohannesR (18. Oktober 2004)

Du solltest dir dringend apt-get fuer Fedora installieren, das loest solche Abhaengigkeiten automatisch auf.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Oktober 2004)

> Du solltest dir dringend apt-get fuer Fedora installieren, das loest solche Abhaengigkeiten automatisch auf.


Und dazu noch am besten "Synaptic" ist ein schönes GUI Programm für apt.

Gruß Homer


----------



## surrender (18. Oktober 2004)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, werde ich sofort machen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Oktober 2004)

Eventuell ist dir dieser Link, auch wenn er über RedHat 9 (shrike) handelt, hilfreich.


----------



## surrender (18. Oktober 2004)

Sehr gut, APT-Installation ging ohne Probleme.
Allerdings finde ich kaum Pakete, weder xmms, noch xine oder mplayer, garnichts.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## JohannesR (18. Oktober 2004)

Keine sources.list angelegt, waere meine Vermutung.


----------



## surrender (18. Oktober 2004)

Hab jetzt mal gegoogelt, bis ich sources.list in Verbindung mit Fedora Core 2 gefunden habe...
Allerdings zweifle ich an der Richtigkeit dieser Liste, es funktioniert nämlich nach wie vor nicht... *g*


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Oktober 2004)

Welche Befehle führst du denn aus und welche Ausgabe erhälst du dabei?
Hast du, nachdem du die sources.list editiert hast, "apt-get update" ausgeführt um die nötigen Informationen über die Paketlisen zu erhalten?


----------



## surrender (18. Oktober 2004)

Habs weitestgehend selbst hingebracht jetzt..

Nur, was kann ich gegen die absolut grottenschlechte Soundqualität tun?
Rauscht wie die Hoelle... Und nein, ich habe nicht alle Softwareregler ganz oben *g*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Oktober 2004)

Was hast du bei Ausgabe-Plugin eingestellt?


----------



## surrender (27. Oktober 2004)

Alsa... 
Habe alle verfügbaren Plugins durchprobiert, es wurde nicht besser.

Alsa sollte doch eigtl passen oder?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Oktober 2004)

Also das ist zunächst mal abhängig von deiner Hardware.
Ich z.B. habe ein Asus A7N8X (mit NVidia Nforce 2, AC97 Controller) und bei mir läuft kein ALSA sondern das "snd_intel8x0" Modul, welches zu einem Intel-Sound-Chip compatibel ist.
Und damit habe ich sehr gute Ergebnisse gute Klangqualität)

Ich sehe ALSA nur als Alternative an.

Gruß Homer


----------



## surrender (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab hier einen VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller, onboard halt.
Modul dafür ist snd-via82xx

Ich hab das Soundproblem auch nur mit Mp3, Videos, CDs und so weiter gehen bestens.


----------



## surrender (6. November 2004)

*Threadwiederhochschieb*

Tut mir leid, solch unfreundliche Methoden anzuwenden, aber mein Problem besteht immer noch und es macht mich halb verrückt...


----------

